

StatPlot Launches: Visualize Sports Stats - RobbieStats
http://statsheet.com/blog/announcing-statplot

======
Fitz
Highly addictive. Previously I only used graphs to skew work data in my favor.
Now I can finally correlate Duke's ugly cheerleaders with Coach K's wins.
Fascinating site.

------
RobbieStats
I'm interested in any feedback about StatPlot.com!

